# WHAT is a "facebook photographer"??



## SabrinaO (Oct 24, 2011)

And why is it looked down upon here? There are award winning... AMAZING photographers on facebook.  I just don't get it. I have a website and a facebook, but that makes me a "facebook photographer" to you all for some reason? What is it? Whats your definition? Why is it so looked down upon? Is it because of the *older* generation of photographers don't want to use it? Do they know how to use it?  I get most of my clients through facebook and facebook groups. Word of mouth spreads fast through FB. I just don't see why its looked down upon.

Oh and to answer peoples question from my previous thread which I forgot about that is now locked for some reason..... I've done nothing to the girl. If you saw her pics, you would see why her clients are leaving her to go to other photographers.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 24, 2011)

A woman I went to HS with is a Facebook photographer. She has absolutely no idea of what white balance means, or does, or how to adjust it. I made the suggestion that she shoot her open shade afternoon senior portraits by setting the white balance manually, to around 6,500 to 6,800 and she flipped out on me, and got totally bent out of shape and suggested that I was attacking her work....apparently her clients "like" the "blue work". Snort!  Now, THAT is a Facebook photographer.   I know a couple others...no training...lousy compositional skills...decent exposures, but no artistry, no art training, no photography training, bad posing on singles and couples, ZERO idea on how to properly pose family groups from 4 to 12 people....etc.,etc..


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 24, 2011)

The term 'Facebook Photographer' is usually a derogatory term to describe someone who just uses Facebook, rather than getting their own site or using a more established form of marketing.  I'd guess that people also apply it to photographers who are less than professional....either in terms of skill, talent & quality...and/or in terms of legally being in business etc.
For example...there are plenty of people you just buy a $600 DSLR, start a facebook group/page and cal themselves professional.  That would be the stereotypical 'Facebook Photographer'.

Of course, Facebook is a great marketing tool and many of the most successful (wedding/portrait) photographers use it all the time.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 24, 2011)

I think it's like the seniors calling you a frosh.  Personally when I hear it I think trendy and positive things.  Facebook was built basically for photo sharing so it only makes sense to use to advance a photographers client list.  Sometimes even after you sock it to the man, the man still doesn't acknowledge you.  Facebook is the #2 site in the world!


----------



## kric2schaam626 (Oct 24, 2011)

Derrel said:


> A woman I went to HS with is a Facebook photographer. She has absolutely no idea of what white balance means, or does, or how to adjust it. I made the suggestion that she shoot her open shade afternoon senior portraits by setting the white balance manually, to around 6,500 to 6,800 and she flipped out on me, and got totally bent out of shape and suggested that I was attacking her work....apparently her clients "like" the "blue work". Snort! Now, THAT is a Facebook photographer. I know a couple others...no training...lousy compositional skills...decent exposures, but no artistry, no art training, no photography training, bad posing on singles and couples, ZERO idea on how to properly pose family groups from 4 to 12 people....etc.,etc..



Derrel, I know someone like this who wanted to "team shoot" with me; she has no idea what white balance is and she definitely shoots in auto - I'm sorry, but her pictures are awful! 

It pains me to see that people like down on Facebook photographers, because I kind of am one. I don't have the finances to market otherwise for right now. At the same time, I don't use FB to make myself look awesome. It's for friends and family to see my latest work. I would like to think that I am improving because two years ago, I had no idea how to shoot manual or use white balance! (Scariest thought ever). I try not to let it bug me that said ^"photographer"^ has WAY more fans than me on her FB page, but her work is not nearly matured. I would rather know that I am working to improve than take a huge number of people following my lazy work on Facebook.


----------



## Overread (Oct 24, 2011)

Um facebook was built originally for reuniting old schoolfriends together - it then evolved into a major global social networking site for the general population - photosharing is only part of their features and (if you read their terms and conditions) its clear its not their primary site intent - unlike something such as flickr.


As for the term - Big Mike summed it up well.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 24, 2011)

Overread said:


> Um facebook was built originally for reuniting old schoolfriends together - it then evolved into a major global social networking site for the general population - photosharing is only part of their features and (if you read their terms and conditions) its clear its not their primary site intent - unlike something such as flickr.
> 
> 
> As for the term - Big Mike summed it up well.



Yeah sorry, I wrote that wrong, it is most widely used for photo sharing.  It's a horrible site for that too, I'm hoping google crushes them to pieces they have a much better photo management program.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 24, 2011)

> Um facebook was built originally for reuniting old schoolfriends together


According to the movie...it was built so that (current) students could interact with one another...mostly having a profile with a name and a face (head shot).


----------



## Overread (Oct 24, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Um facebook was built originally for reuniting old schoolfriends together - it then evolved into a major global social networking site for the general population - photosharing is only part of their features and (if you read their terms and conditions) its clear its not their primary site intent - unlike something such as flickr.
> ...




Google - first they took over the access of information on the internet and know everything you look at
Then they take over your social networking so they know all about you
Soon they'll take over your OS system

Google - out to take over the world - and everyone lets them


----------



## Overread (Oct 24, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> > Um facebook was built originally for reuniting old schoolfriends together
> 
> 
> According to the movie...it was built so that (current) students could interact with one another...mostly having a profile with a name and a face (head shot).



Ahh I might have mixed it up with those other school reuniting services that were popular a few years back


(Ps am I the only one that has a problem hitting "Edit post" instead of "reply with quote"


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 24, 2011)

I seem to notice a natural migration of FB photographers, they're bestbuy photographers 1st? If I recall a few have posted up on here about bestbuy allows credit, zero down, buy now pay later, etc?

1) purchase entry level DSLR, kit lens or maybe a prime, flash from the bestbuy store (bestbuy photographer)
2) create FB page (full FB photographer) 
3) charge people


----------



## Overread (Oct 24, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> I seem to notice a natural migration of FB photographers, they're bestbuy photographers 1st? If I recall a few have posted up on here about bestbuy allows credit, zero down, buy now pay later, etc?
> 
> 1) purchase entry level DSLR, kit lens or maybe a prime, flash from the bestbuy store (bestbuy photographer)
> 2) create FB page (full FB photographer)
> 3) charge people



Aye but most are charging the absolute bottom rate (not even enough to cover costs) and its really just a "hobby profession" much like the kid who mows the lawn or does the paper round - they won't make money at it and they won't really affect the pros so much; but they will earn a little pocket money from time to time.


----------



## TenaciousTins (Oct 24, 2011)

kric2schaam626 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > A woman I went to HS with is a Facebook photographer. She has absolutely no idea of what white balance means, or does, or how to adjust it. I made the suggestion that she shoot her open shade afternoon senior portraits by setting the white balance manually, to around 6,500 to 6,800 and she flipped out on me, and got totally bent out of shape and suggested that I was attacking her work....apparently her clients "like" the "blue work". Snort! Now, THAT is a Facebook photographer. I know a couple others...no training...lousy compositional skills...decent exposures, but no artistry, no art training, no photography training, bad posing on singles and couples, ZERO idea on how to properly pose family groups from 4 to 12 people....etc.,etc..
> ...



Kric I have to say I can strongly relate to you in this way. I am just a hobbyist with my photography but I had several (strangers!) tell me I should start a Facebook page for my photography...and they weren't biased. So I did, and I have a small fan base and half of them are strangers who just like looking at my photography. I am now doing a few jobs here and there and I do have prices for prints and such there. I don't have the funds to promote myself on a website or in other ways, but FB works pretty well. 

And I am just as irked by the whole "more fans than me" thing. I have a friend who has a nice Canon Powershot...not a DSLR of course but it's one of the nice 400 dollar ones that is fully customizable. I have used it before and I adore it...got pictures that were just as good as the ones I get with my DSLR. Anyway, she got this brilliant idea to start up a Facebook page for her "photography". I literally get sick to my stomach looking at her pics. The sad thing is, she thinks she is WONDERFUL. One time she did this awful edit, a 2 year old boy playing with a play fire truck and she made just the fire truck in color, the rest in black and white. I was irked enough by it I said something gently. She messaged me and asked me to not go public with my opinions and that her photos are fine and yada yada. I messaged back and told her that if she was going to be "professional" like she is claiming to be, she needs to take the flack, public or not. She has way more fans than I do on her page and her photos are horribly balanced, the skin looks pale/sick/or too dark, everything is high contrast, sun is in all the wrong place, poses are horrendous...you name it, she does it. But like you, I'd rather focus on becoming better and improving than having a huge fan base. And it helps me that I get plenty of positive feed back from mine, whereas her "customers" don't say anything on their photos...LOL


----------



## MTVision (Oct 24, 2011)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> According to the movie...it was built so that (current) students could interact with one another...mostly having a profile with a name and a face (head shot).



When I signed up for Facebook (years ago - before MySpace) you had to have a college e-mail to join!


----------



## mishele (Oct 24, 2011)

Not completely on topic but I thought I would share. 
10 Facebook Pages Every Photographer Should Follow


----------



## MTVision (Oct 24, 2011)

TenaciousTins said:
			
		

> Kric I have to say I can strongly relate to you in this way. I am just a hobbyist with my photography but I had several (strangers!) tell me I should start a Facebook page for my photography...and they weren't biased. So I did, and I have a small fan base and half of them are strangers who just like looking at my photography. I am now doing a few jobs here and there and I do have prices for prints and such there. I don't have the funds to promote myself on a website or in other ways, but FB works pretty well.
> 
> And I am just as irked by the whole "more fans than me" thing. I have a friend who has a nice Canon Powershot...not a DSLR of course but it's one of the nice 400 dollar ones that is fully customizable. I have used it before and I adore it...got pictures that were just as good as the ones I get with my DSLR. Anyway, she got this brilliant idea to start up a Facebook page for her "photography". I literally get sick to my stomach looking at her pics. The sad thing is, she thinks she is WONDERFUL. One time she did this awful edit, a 2 year old boy playing with a play fire truck and she made just the fire truck in color, the rest in black and white. I was irked enough by it I said something gently. She messaged me and asked me to not go public with my opinions and that her photos are fine and yada yada. I messaged back and told her that if she was going to be "professional" like she is claiming to be, she needs to take the flack, public or not. She has way more fans than I do on her page and her photos are horribly balanced, the skin looks pale/sick/or too dark, everything is high contrast, sun is in all the wrong place, poses are horrendous...you name it, she does it. But like you, I'd rather focus on becoming better and improving than having a huge fan base. And it helps me that I get plenty of positive feed back from mine, whereas her "customers" don't say anything on their photos...LOL



That's because people don't know what good photos are! I've had my camera for like 3 months and I've had people ask me to be the photographer at their WEDDINGS and other little events!! I wouldn't want someone like me to shoot my wedding! I suck but because I posted some decent pictures I must be wonderful! 

I've never ever said yes to be the photographer for anything because (a) I'm not even close to good enough (b) I don't really want to spend my day doing that when someone else with the experience could/should be the one doing it. Its flattering and I could always use the extra money but I could never do it. I don't know what I'm doing half the time and I sure as hell could never take money for it! 

To be honest, I have offered to do a photo shoot with someone on FB for free because I needed 36 portraits for my photography class. But, I explained what is was for and offered to give them a few of the ones that came out the best - but I couldn't guarantee anything. Maybe that's wrong and maybe it's taking business from professionals but it was a 1 time thing and I needed a model that wasn't 2! And the person wasn't Planning on going to get their portraits done.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 24, 2011)

Overread said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to notice a natural migration of FB photographers, they're bestbuy photographers 1st? If I recall a few have posted up on here about bestbuy allows credit, zero down, buy now pay later, etc?
> ...



That's me!!!  ha ha.  I did the math and could never make the money I want doing photography, well not working the hours I want.  But I love taking pictures so it makes sense to me as a great way to write off the hobby and have some fun.  It's easy to find a job that you love doing, but hard to find a job that you love doing and pays what you want.  True the argument could stand that I might make a million a year being some super professional photographer, but I gave up my dreams of being a professional golfer in high school and am glad I did.  Photography as a business is hard, but to be a facebook photographer because you love to do it and are not concerned with how much money you make, well that's very respectable.  If people are doing it to feed their children, I hope they have a solid back up, or a lot of schooling/experience.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 24, 2011)

MTVision said:


> To be honest, I have offered to do a photo shoot with someone on FB for free because I needed 36 portraits for my photography class. But, I explained what is was for and offered to give them a few of the ones that came out the best - but I couldn't guarantee anything. Maybe that's wrong and maybe it's taking business from professionals but it was a 1 time thing and I needed a model that wasn't 2! And the person wasn't Planning on going to get their portraits done.




You're obviously a terrible person, practically taking the food out of the mouths of countless photographers' children.  




[/sarcasm]


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm a FB photographer. Boo!!!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 24, 2011)

So....I went to Urban Dictionary dot com, and this is what I found. AMAZINGLY, only TEN people have weighed in on the defintion of Facebook Photographer!!

"http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Facebook+photographer

*1.*
*Facebook Photographer*
*9* up, *1* down
​
This is some kid who was given or purchased a DSLR and now believes they are photographers. Like every picture they take could be in a gallery.
_Emily is a __Facebook Photographer"_


----------



## MTVision (Oct 24, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:
			
		

> You're obviously a terrible person, practically taking the food out of the mouths of countless photographers' children.
> 
> [/sarcasm]



Now you've done it! You made me cry - I already knew I was terrible person but now I have to deal with the fact that I am responsible for children going hungry.


----------



## kric2schaam626 (Oct 24, 2011)

MTVision said:


> TenaciousTins said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally know what you are saying. Unfortunately, I was that "facebook photographer" a few years ago who did my first wedding because some friends complimented my work so highly that I couldn't say no. Now I wish I would have went with my gut and said no, because I knew I shouldn't be shooting a wedding. I will never look at those photos again and I bet they won't either  

At least now I have a "mentor" who lets me second shoot with her at weddings and she is awesome about giving me pointers for doing better next time. The responsibility of the wedding is on her - she's a pro shooter and she has all the technicalities covered and I am there to learn. Having been under her wing has helped me tremendously and I wouldn't have it any other way. 

I still ask friends if I can shoot pictures of them for practice and they are willing to oblige. It is never a cost to them and if anything, I always offer to buy them a coffee or get them a gift card for their time. I'm just not willing to be that person who thinks they're awesome when they're not. I think photography requires humility and if you don't have any (especially as a "newb" with a DSLR) then you shouldn't be in this field.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 24, 2011)

Just for the record: I draw a distinction between Facebook Photographers (caps, proper noun), and photographers who happen to use Facebook as a way to promote their businesses. TO me the Facebook Photographer is a newbie, and has poor skills.


----------



## kric2schaam626 (Oct 24, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Just for the record: I draw a distinction between Facebook Photographers (caps, proper noun), and photographers who happen to use Facebook as a way to promote their businesses. TO me the Facebook Photographer is a newbie, and has poor skills.



I still feel like a newb sometimes!! Haha . . .


----------



## MTVision (Oct 24, 2011)

Derrel said:
			
		

> To me the Facebook Photographer is a newbie, and has poor skills.



Like me!!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 24, 2011)

Have you two ladies seen the degree of improvement SabrinaO has been able to achieve in her lighting? I've been impressed at how good her simple, straightforward child lighting setups are at kicking out pretty much SOOC images that are lighted RIGHT. They are not fancy, six- and seven-light setups with hairlight, rim light, accent light, and kicker light, in addition to main and fill and background, but the lighting setups she's been using are producing work that is about 10x better than other people working in her identical genre. So, you might feel like noobs, but SabrinaO's progress shows one can move up pretty quickly,and start producing well-lighted family photos with some work and practice.


----------



## kric2schaam626 (Oct 24, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Have you two ladies seen the degree of improvement SabrinaO has been able to achieve in her lighting? I've been impressed at how good her simple, straightforward child lighting setups are at kicking out pretty much SOOC images that are lighted RIGHT. They are not fancy, six- and seven-light setups with hairlight, rim light, accent light, and kicker light, in addition to main and fill and background, but the lighting setups she's been using are producing work that is about 10x better than other people working in her identical genre. So, you might feel like noobs, but SabrinaO's progress shows one can move up pretty quickly,and start producing well-lighted family photos with some work and practice.



YES, definitely, kudos to Sabrina. I have been following her work, she is getting better and better!  I finally was able to purchase some Pocket Wizards so that I didn't have to be tethered to be AB - makes a huge difference. And while I love shooting with my AB, I am definitely aware that my composition still needs work. 

Keep kicking butt, Sabrina!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 24, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> I seem to notice a natural migration of FB photographers, they're bestbuy photographers 1st? If I recall a few have posted up on here about bestbuy allows credit, zero down, buy now pay later, etc?
> 
> 1) purchase entry level DSLR, kit lens or maybe a prime, flash from the bestbuy store (bestbuy photographer)
> 2) create FB page (full FB photographer)
> 3) charge people


Okay, one more sloppy answer like that and you're going to lose your posting privileges!! You forgot the most important step

2A)  CREATE WATERMARK for pictures that no one in their right mind would steal anyway.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 24, 2011)

tirediron said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to notice a natural migration of FB photographers, they're bestbuy photographers 1st? If I recall a few have posted up on here about bestbuy allows credit, zero down, buy now pay later, etc?
> ...









OMG yes I forgot "create HUGE watermark". Thank you for the correction and I apologize.


----------



## SkyBlue (Oct 24, 2011)

Imho, anyone could be a FB photographer (whether it's a good or bad thing)
 For me a 'certified' 'FB photographer' ---
Knows her/his best angles.
Shots from above to capture her best 'assets'.

At the end of the day, a good FB photographer knows how to deliver, market, and flatter.


----------



## Tee (Oct 24, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> What is it? Whats your definition?



I think Derrel's post #23 sums it up nicely.  You ever see the website "youarenotaphotographer.com"?  Those are examples of Facebook photographers.  Making full use of social networking is a good thing and the tried and trued pro's are merely showcasing their work through another outlet.  This is not the same as the housewife who charges $50, gives 50 edited images from Picnik and has a catchy cliche name like "hearts and hugs photography".  Because, really, it's secondary income to her and keeps her busy.


Like other's, I know of friends who got a Rebel for Christmas and opened up shop on Facebook.  I recently connected with an old friend and we got to talking about hobbies and I told her about my love for photography and she tells me how she shoots weddings.  You know how you just know in your gut that you're about to get Facebook pictures?  Yep.  She sent me her Picassa link and I just bit my tongue and said, "Nice".  When she wanted a dead honest critique of an out of focus pair of wedding heels, I told her so and she replied that it was on purpose and explained to me what shallow depth of field was.  Apparently a slow shutter speed and shakey hands are how you achieve it.  Who knew?  


My real close friend's wife is wanting to go back to work and is deciding to become a photographer after Christmas when he buys her a camera.  I've been trying to delicately tell her that it's not that easy.  I handed her my D700 and told her to take my picture.  She asked where the auto button was.  But...she has 500 friends on Facebook who will love to have her take photos for them.  


In the end though, it doesn't bother me.  It used to a year ago but then I realized that I'm not in the same target area, I'm not trying to make money and I have no desire to photograph children (love 'em, just don't want to photograph them).

P.S.  Sabrina's work has improved greatly.  Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## MTVision (Oct 24, 2011)

Shaky hands and slow shutter speed?!! Really! LOL!!


----------



## TenaciousTins (Oct 24, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> I seem to notice a natural migration of FB photographers, they're bestbuy photographers 1st? If I recall a few have posted up on here about bestbuy allows credit, zero down, buy now pay later, etc?
> 
> 1) purchase entry level DSLR, kit lens or maybe a prime, flash from the bestbuy store (bestbuy photographer)
> 2) create FB page (full FB photographer)
> 3) charge people



LOL yeah I see that a LOT myself. I went in a different order though. Hubby purchased me a DSLR from Newegg because he thought I had potential and wanted to help me enjoy photography. I took tons...and I mean tons of pictures. In the first year I had easily 12000 "good" pictures. Ironically, some of the best pictures I have taken since getting a DSLR were from the first day I had the camera...weird! After about a year of owning it, someone asked me to photograph their wedding. I told them I hadn't done it before, and didn't have any experience or special equipment. They were missionaries and weren't looking for anything fancy, so I accepted the challenge. I bought a 430EXII flash (from Newegg LOL) and I was slightly disappointed with the job I did, but they were blown away. I didn't like the level of noise  as the whole thing was a very low lit event. At that time, I didn't have any post-processing methods so what they got was what came straight from the camera.  Since then, I've done about 5 other weddings and no one has been disappointed but I stay far away from them and only do them when asked. I give them a very low price (when they insist on paying me) and let it go at that. Experience is worth more than I could ever pay and to shadow someone around here is 100 an hour. I have done several senior shoots, a few family shoots, portrait shoots, etc all on request and asking small amounts of money but only when they insist. My clients have been the ones who insisted on me opening a FB page, so I finally took the plunge and did it. I still feel weird about having my pictures up there, but comparing them to your standard "FB photographer" they're not all that bad LOL

My "friend" on the other hand...I think every one of her pictures could be entered into 'youarenotaphotographer.com' and make front page. (insert rolling eyes) 

And I'm not THAT picky about photography because, well, I don't like to judge or hurt anyone's feelings. But hers is just dead obvious. Oh well, it's not a competition since she's a thousand miles away  

MT, I'm sure your pictures are good...and you will only get better! Don't dumb yourself down so much...one thing about photography that I am just starting to learn is that I need to have cautious confidence. If I appear to not be confident in what I'm doing, then that will come across in my photos and in my photo shoots. So I need to believe that either I am good enough to do what I'm being asked to do OR I can learn to be good enough. 

Does anyone have any ideas how I can shut people up though? Seriously...I have heard this from a lot of people, some who I don't even know..."You totally should advertise. You are so talented! Your pictures are amazing...why don't you advertise and get some business?" So I tell them "Because I don't have the experience and equipment necessary to live up to the standard most people have for photos. I am not a professional. I haven't been to college. I don't know enough. My pictures are good, but they are not professional." "Oh, but they are...you do so much better than most photographers I've seen...I'm sure you wouldn't disappoint them!" 

I know I can't advertise right now, I really have no right to advertise myself since there's no way I'm going to get pics that are as good as a professionals! Maybe one day, after lots of experience and training...but not now!


----------



## TenaciousTins (Oct 24, 2011)

I just joined so I haven't seen Sabrina's journey...can you point me in the right direction so I can see it? Sounds wonderful! Sorry, I know I seem a little over zealous...it's just so much fun to be talking with like-minded people!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 24, 2011)

Search Results - Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum

Click user name, view profile, find all threads started by...get the popcorn out of the microwave.


----------



## TenaciousTins (Oct 25, 2011)

Lol! Thanks! I'll definitely do that. Have plenty of time on my hands  Popcorn always tastes good...especially mixed with fudge


----------



## orljustin (Oct 25, 2011)

TenaciousTins said:


> Hubby purchased me a DSLR from Newegg because he thought I had potential and wanted to help me enjoy photography. I took tons...and I mean tons of pictures. In the first year I had easily 12000 "good" pictures.



No, you probably didn't.

A 'facebook photographer' is right up there with a 'mom with a camera'.  They buy, or someone gets them a camera of some sort, they find pushing the button gets them an image someone else might want, so they start posting their 'work' on facebook so all can see and contact them for more 'work'.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 25, 2011)

It's a logic premise: All awful-to-mediocre photographers with basic DSLRs who think they can shoot weddings, etc ARE Facebook photographers, but NOT ALL Facebook photographers are awful-to-mediocre photographers...." 

They really are NOT competition to the pros, in my opinion, because the kind of people who LOVE these FB photographers' work and use them for their own portraits, are not usually the kind of people who would spend the money that is required to get real quality.
I have been doing photography for many, many years. I have gotten tons of encouragement from others about how wonderful my photos are; I've won photo contests; I've sold some of my photography. Now, I've finally got my DSLR so I'm ready to get my FB page up and shoot weddings and other timeless events for people. NOT.

There is a difference between popularity and professionalism. I think of it as similar to movies. There are movies that win critical acclaim--they are well done, brilliant in all the technical things that make good movies. They may, or may not, be well-received by the public. Then there are movies that the public LOVES...Dumb and Dumber comes to mind... Point is, you don't always have to be Professional to be Popular.  

I've been doing photography for 30+ years; I've even used a film SLR for most of those years. And now I have a DSLR with a kit lens. WooHoo. The ONLY things that separate me from being a Facebook Photographer: one, I'm better than they are.  Two--and this is a critical difference--I know and accept the limitations of my skill and equipment.

I've done ONE photo shoot for a family, at the request of my niece, who would not have paid for a professional shoot. I am about to do another, for a friend, and I am also about to help shoot portraits for our church directory (I have tried and tried to convince our pastor it's a BAD idea for us to do this ourselves, with three different amateur photographers, three different cameras...). But I would NOT even consider making money from it without, at the very least, better equipment. And I would not shoot a wedding or any other once-in-a-lifetime event no matter how much someone begged or offered to pay me, because I do NOT have that skill set.


----------



## TenaciousTins (Oct 25, 2011)

orljustin said:


> TenaciousTins said:
> 
> 
> > Hubby purchased me a DSLR from Newegg because he thought I had potential and wanted to help me enjoy photography. I took tons...and I mean tons of pictures. In the first year I had easily 12000 "good" pictures.
> ...



Hence the quotes around the word "good". Most of the photos I took in that first year are gone now as I can see it was a rather pathetic excuse for photography


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 25, 2011)

someone who prefers drama to art.


----------



## ghache (Oct 25, 2011)

Facebook is just another free tool that can be usefull, why not?

I have some really talented and well known photographer who use facebook as another marketing tool.

I can say i get 40-50% of my familly/portrait business off facebook


1. Your clients post thier web version of the pictures you gave them
2. You are tagged on your clients pictures.
3. potential clients see the shots, they like it and they add you, ask for price and book session.

IMO if your not taking advantage of this tool, were you can reach 1/2 of the ****in planet, im sorry you are retarded. okbyethx derrel.

Client still need to choose thier photographer based on thier work and not the wonderfull 4000$ webpage 
 a webmaster made for them.


----------



## camz (Oct 25, 2011)

ghache said:


> I can say i get *40-50% *of my familly/portrait business off facebook



That's pretty significant. I wish I had numbers on our side but I do believe how complimentary facebook is.  It's such an interactive tool with all the tagging and reminders with clients' networks it does boost activity on our site.  It is a referral business and extended networks consisted of friends and family of existing clients may fall under the same targeted market - an oppurtunity that can't be ignored.  

I believe in facebook's compliments, but I do agree that a photographer will be limited if facebook is used as their main site. =)


----------



## orljustin (Oct 25, 2011)

ghache said:


> Facebook is just another free tool that can be usefull, why not?I have some really talented and well known photographer who use facebook as another marketing tool.I can say i get 40-50% of my familly/portrait business off facebook1. Your clients post thier web version of the pictures you gave them2. You are tagged on your clients pictures.3. potential clients see the shots, they like it and they add you, ask for price and book session.IMO if your not taking advantage of this tool, were you can reach 1/2 of the ****in planet, im sorry you are retarded. okbyethx derrel.Client still need to choose thier photographer based on thier work and not the wonderfull 4000$ webpage  a webmaster made for them.


 You can be a competent photographer and use Facebook as a marketing component.  However, we are discussing the phenomenon known as the 'facebook photographer', along the lines of the 'mom with camera' - the newly minted 'pro' with some sort of new camera they were gifted who think spreading the word that the can push a shutter release qualifies them to satisfy paying customers.


----------



## Overread (Oct 25, 2011)

Hmmm so if that's what a Facebook Photographer is then what is a Googlephotographer?


----------



## tirediron (Oct 25, 2011)

Overread said:


> Hmmm so if that's what a Facebook Photographer is then what is a Googlephotographer?


I'll play your game... What is a Googlephotographer?


----------

